# Widgets itunes en arrière plan.



## Candyce (25 Juin 2011)

Coucou ! 

Toute heureuse, j'ai lu tout à l'heure que l'on pouvait mettre les widgets du dashboard sur le bureau. Malheureusement, ils restent sur le premier plan (autant dire qu'ils sont plus qu'em****dant à cet endroit xD).

J'ai vu un vieux post sur macgé où des personnes avaient répondu qu'il était impossible de les faire passer au dernier plan; est ce toujours le cas ?

Sinon, je pensais me rabattre sur les widgets yahoo (afin d'avoir une miniature sympa sur mon bureau pour contrôler itunes comme celui du dashboard). Sauf qu'après moulte recherche, je me suis rendue compte qu'ils lancaient automatiquement itunes. C'est à dire que je ne peux pas fermer itunes sans supprimer le widget de mon bureau (>.<).

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

(par pitié, ne me dites pas que ce que je veux faire ne sert à rien; pour moi c'est une question pratique et esthétique. Comme on dit, les gouts et les couleurs...)


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi n essais tu pas bowtie il y a une multitude de theme et peut être mis en arrière plan 
regardes là


----------



## Candyce (25 Juin 2011)

J'ai bien regardé, y'a pas mal de chose d'intéressant mais pas encore mon bonheur : j'aurais aimé un remote itunes avec simplement play/ pause, volume, suivant précédent (pas le titre ni le nom de l'artiste car sinon itunes est obligatoirement ouvert).


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juin 2011)

Tu as Ecoute, mais c'est payant et là plus besoin d'avoir iTunes ouvert, tu peux contrôler la lecture et la pause, le morceau suivant ou le précédent, pour le son utilise ton clavier.


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

Avec Bowtie, il faut cliquer sur Préférences, ensuite sur Themes, puis sur Download More Themes et là tu auras le choix du skin : avec ou sans pochettes, avec ou sans texte, etc...

Il faut cliquer sur Next pour changer de page.

Il me semble qu'avec le Widget iTunes, i faut aussi que celui-ci soit ouvert, non ?


----------



## Candyce (25 Juin 2011)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses. J'ai parcouru bowtie et y'a quelques ptites choses sympas que je vais conserver. J'ai trouvé de quoi faire avec les widgets yahoo (après environ 2h de recherche) : y'en ai trouvé un qui n'affiche pas le nom de l'artiste et le titre et donc qui ne nécessite pas, pour apparaitre sur le bureau, d'avoir itunes d'allumé. Il s'agit d'ipod remote si quelqu'un est intéressé. Il n'est pas foncièrement très esthétique mais ca fera l'affaire.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2011)

C'est pourtant simple de glisser un widget sur le bureau, comme il est aussi simple de l'enlever ! 

On ouvre le Dashboard, on sélectionne le widget voulu, puis d'un simple clic permanent sur ce widget (tout en appuyant sur la touche dashboard F4) relâcher le widget ainsi que la touche F4 et le tour est joué, même opération pour le remettre !


----------



## Candyce (22 Juillet 2011)

Le soucis dans ce cas, est que le widget reste au premier plan, devant mes applications en cours. Ce que je voudrais, c'est qu'il soit fixé au bureau.


----------

